# babies i hope



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

we think our broken marked mouse is expecting. we hope our agente and satin fawn are expecting too.fingers crossed :lol: 
issy and chelsea


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooo babies and loads of them 

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oooh were crazy about moo mice :love1 :love Good luck!


----------

